# LICENSE???



## sonofabeachfl (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anybody heard.... is Florida going to require a fishing license in the near future for shore fishing? Guess if it's true it's to be expected. In Texas we always had to have a license for any fishing!! It was nice to get away from that the 4 years I've been here.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

yup, gotta have a license as of Aug.1 I think it is..


----------



## sonofabeachfl (Apr 26, 2009)

wld1985 is right!! Here is:<P class=BodyCenterBold>Shoreline fishing license requirement starts Aug. 1<P class=Body>July 30, 2009
Contact: Henry Cabbage, 850-488-8843 <P class=Body>Time's up. Florida's new shoreline fishing license requirement takes effect Aug. 1, so resident anglers who fish for saltwater species from shore or a structure affixed to shore must have a $9 shoreline fishing license or a $17 regular saltwater fishing license.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a search on here. There is a few threads on it and will have all the info your looking for.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Effective July 15, 2009. too bad they do not have a non-resident version. Looks like I gotta pay the full non-resident fee.


----------

